# ما المقصود بطريقة الاواني المستطرقة؟



## lord of revenge (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته












في البداية عذرا على قلة التواصل مني 
بس حبيت اسال يا شباب عن
((((طريقة الاواني المستطرقة :28: )))) واللي لها استخدامات كثيرة في مجال استخدام المياه وتطبيقاتها
اذا في احد عنده معلومة عن هذي الطريقة فالرجاء الافادة 
والرجاء ذكر اللفظ الانجليزي المصاحب لهذه الطريقة لاني ما عرفته للحين ومحتاجنه كثير
وبنفس الوقت اذا في احد يعرف موقع فعال جدا للالفاظ العلمية ,,,,يعني يترجم من العربي للانجليزي والعكس للالفاظ العليمة في العلوم والهندسة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


رجاءا للي يعرف يفيدنا...........:56:


----------



## NAK (6 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخ الكريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأواني المستطرقة هي أداة إختبارية توضح أن ضغط السائل عند قاع الإناء لا يعتمد على شكل أو حجم الإناء و إنما يعتمد على إرتفاع السائل في الإناء , و لذلك وحيث أن جهاز الأواني المستطرقة هو مجموعة من الأواني مختلفة الشكل إلا إن إرتفاع السائل فيها متساوي وهذا يعني أن الضغط فيها متساوي أيضاً و هذا ما يعبر عنه رياضياً كالتالي:

ضغط السائل عند نقطة داخل الإناء = إرتفاع السائل فوق تلك النقطة x كثافة السائل x عجلة الجازبية الأرضية

و الله ولي التوفيق

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## lord of revenge (12 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة


ولكن هل تعرف كيف تستخدم طريقة الاواني المستطرقة في واحدة من بلدان مصر ما اذكر اسمها واللي تستخدم فيها الاواني لتوصيل الماء الى القلعة من نهر النيل
+


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (13 مارس 2013)

NAK قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاخ الكريم
> 
> ...




إنها نظرية الأواني المستطرقة, 






*2012-05-12 07:13:00*
*


تنص على أننا إذا ما وضعنا سائلاً ما في مجموعة أوانٍ متصلة ببعضها فإن المستوى العلوي للسائل سيكون متساوي في الأواني جميعها، على الرغم من اختلافها في الشكل والحجم. وذلك لأن الضغط الواقع عليها من أعلى متساوي في جميع الاواني .*


----------

